

Does subliminal advertising actually work? - joosters
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-30878843

======
SixSigma
Ah the dear BBC, it's almost as if Betteridge used your website as his data
set.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
thomasfl
tl;dr Subliminal advertising may be based on a kernel of scientific truth, but
in practice it's a devilishly tricky thing to pull off.

